# Watch Dilema



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So after months of looking I am ready to buy a new watch had my heart set on a TAG Carrera








but while we were out in Edinburgh yesterday I came across this








and now I haven't got a clue  Any opinions?


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Get a Breitling.

Otherwise the lower of the 2 above.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Godzilla said:


> Get a Breitling.
> 
> Otherwise the lower of the 2 above.


Thats the next one in line about Â£1K more than I have to spend this time though :?


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

How much are those 2 TAGS if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

About Â£1400 and Â£1600


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Pics disappeared :?

Buy what YOU want - not something based on others opinions :wink:

Try them, feel them and take your time in choosing...I've made a few hasty and costly watch choices over the years; and could be about to make another too 

Get over to TZ-UK, friendly and knowlegeable lot - some good used watches being traded over there. 
I'd take this over any TAG any day: - (and I might just take it anyway :roll

http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=36030

Dave


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Top one 

But as Dave says - get what you want 8)

James


----------



## wiggers (Aug 31, 2007)

My boyfriend has a Tag Carrera it's similar to the top pic but has red hands. He looked at a Breitling when he was getting his but thought the Tag looked abit more modern. He's happy with it anyway!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the info folks back to plan A I think :roll:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Top one. Well this one is nicer in the flesh...you can get it with a metal strap also...you an get if for about Â£1,400 with the metal strap...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ResB said:


> Top one. Well this one is nicer in the flesh...you can get it with a metal strap also...you an get if for about Â£1,400 with the metal strap...


I'm not a big fan of red :roll: :wink:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Not even this one....(forget Ferrari)...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ResB said:


> Not even this one....(forget Ferrari)...


Actually tried that one on today , my rouge fobia is nowt to do with Ferrari :roll:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Ahh, footy connection....say no more. My entire family are Geordie's, that's why I support Liverpool. lol


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I prefer the lower one aswell but I do like the watch in the link that Dave put up (must admit I have never heard of Sinn though  )

These watch decisions are a bitch though, just as you think you know what you want another one catches your eye!! :lol:


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> So after months of looking I am ready to buy a new watch had my heart set on a TAG Carrera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The second watch has been discontinued, so they will become a rare sight in the shops. If you are leaning towards this one I would buy it asap. I bought an F1 Kirium last year in the USA as it was considerably cheaper than this side of the pond.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I also prefer the watch in the second picture.

I bought a _really_ nice looking (IMO) Breitling watch when I was in Beijing earlier this year. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> I also prefer the watch in the second picture.
> 
> I bought a _really_ nice looking (IMO) Breitling watch when I was in Beijing earlier this year. :wink:


I have a really nice looking Breitling watch trouble is the hands don't work but I love the look :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Second one for me also.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > I also prefer the watch in the second picture.
> ...


You must have been sold a dodgy one. Mine works perfectly. :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Definitley the second one IMHO. I was looking at the exact same watch earlier in the year


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> So after months of looking I am ready to buy a new watch had my heart set on a TAG Carrera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go for the top one. Bit more masculine. I bought hubby a Breitling and myself a Tag Aquaracer wih the diamonds last year from Frazer Hart who did a roaring deal for me on both purchases. Well pleased with my Tag and it has also gone up Â£200 in price also 8).


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Get something that every fecker does not have.

Tag, Rolex & Omega are like the Mondeo's (now more 3 Series Bimmers) of watches. Go different.

Have a look at Baume & Mercier & if you're approaching the Â£2K mark, fly to the States & you'll still save money even taking your airfare into account.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> fly to the States & you'll still save money even taking your airfare into account.


Not really as these are only costing around Â£425 in Tesco vouchers :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ResB said:


> Top one. Well this one is nicer in the flesh...you can get it with a metal strap also...you an get if for about Â£1,400 with the metal strap...


That's nice. 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > fly to the States & you'll still save money even taking your airfare into account.
> ...


What are??


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


The Tag watches from Goldsmiths.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Didn't realise TAG watches were quite that cheap now. I always thought they were well over Â£1000 & the better models were approaching & over Â£2K


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I like the Carrera - v nice watch


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Off to Guernsey V soon to collect a:

http://rolex.watchfinder.co.uk/seadweller/16600_oyster_bracelet/m5332.aspx

Pooped into Mappina and Webb on rainy day in August. Just in stock, 8 week wait. No VAT. All paid for and waiting for me. :wink:

Been waiting for one of these for a long, long time.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=22785&highlight=seadweller


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

garyc said:


> Pooped into Mappina and Webb on rainy day in August.


I hope they asked you to clean it up!! :lol:


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

The Carrera


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Pooped into Mappina and Webb on rainy day in August.
> ...


  Had baby with us.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


You can exchange your Tesco Clubcard vouchers for Goldsmiths Gift Vouchers and get 4 x the face value now - so the watch is around Â£1700

Same thing on Eurotunnel - I've just booked for half term skiing and the return trip cost me 37.50 worth of vouchers.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thats not too bad,

but watches from Goldsmiths are generally vary overpriced so guess it balances out!

The first one you can get for about 1k if you look around. The Carrera is nice. Almost went for it myself. But it is a bit on the big side so depends on the size of your wrist!

must admit it is a tough choice. Looking for a replacement myself but still have settled on anything... keep changing my mind! :?


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

ResB said:


> Top one. Well this one is nicer in the flesh...you can get it with a metal strap also...you an get if for about Â£1,400 with the metal strap...


This is the exact same as the one I have and I absolutely love it. At the end of the day it's a personal choice but I have yet to see anybody else wearing one of these, which gives it quite an exclusive feel.

My father-in-law has a Carrera too, but it's the one modelled on the older type, with the leather strap. Not my cup of tea, as I like the modern take on the classic watch (which I think the one on the picture is), but it's still a very nice watch.

Enjoy!

EDIT: By the way, it's worth asking for some money off in Goldsmiths if you buy it there. The father-in-law pushed and got about 20% off! Jammy beggar - I don't have the brass neck to ask! :?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I also tend to get 20% off of watches, about 10% on diamonds from Goldsmiths. I don't know why but I just keep going back to Goldsmiths as opposed to anyone else for some reason...they're a good jewelers IMO...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes you sussed it Â£425 in Tesco vouchers = Â£1700 in Goldsmith vouchers ,I will need to borrow Mrs kell to help with the negotiations :wink:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

I have the top carrera, (got it to match the car :roll: )
its a great watch, i do find it fairly heavy thou, and i dont tend to wear it as often as i do my other watches... personally IMHO id rather go for a Breitling.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> Off to Guernsey V soon to collect a:
> 
> http://rolex.watchfinder.co.uk/seadweller/16600_oyster_bracelet/m5332.aspx
> 
> ...


Very nice Gary - good choice.

I take it the only difference between a Seadweller and a Submariner is the depth that they will go down to? 1000ft for Sub and 4000ft for Sea?

Cheers


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> So after months of looking I am ready to buy a new watch had my heart set on a TAG Carrera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the link and it gets comments all the time. I never thought my watch would get comments!! I think the Carrera looks less like the real thing and slightly more "Sunday market" job - Anyway personal choice and all that....


----------

